# ✩✩ GALAXY NEXUS CASE GIVEAWAY! ✩✩



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Just a heads up, I'm doing a galaxy nexus case giveaway on twitter and thought maybe some of you would be interested. Picking 3 random retweeters who also follow me to win. All you have to do is retweet this and follow me. Giving away one black and one white androidify cruzerlite cases, along with some seidio case.

https://twitter.com/...263109731852288
Winners will be announced May 27th and good luck!

Double your chance of winning... (shhhh....) http://rootzwiki.com/topic/25825-%e2%9c%a9%e2%9c%a9-galaxy-nexus-case-giveaway-%e2%9c%a9%e2%9c%a9/page__st__20#entry697338


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Ah, what the hell, I need a case.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

7 people have retweeted so far! Let's see some more!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

9 days left to win!


----------



## mad1111 (May 8, 2012)

Just followed you and retweeted! Hoping to win a case (prefer the Seidio)

P.S.: my twitter name is - IECAMAROCLUB (LoL)


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Just followed and retweeted as well.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Grillrd (Jun 6, 2011)

It is done.


----------



## imneveral0ne (Jun 18, 2011)

Would love to win! My phone deserves a case!


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Followed & retweeted. Thanks for doing this bro.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ncscrnwrtr (Feb 9, 2012)

Followed and retweeted!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coderedpl (Nov 21, 2011)

Never hurts to try 
Done and done


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

Good deal!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

bump


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

yet another bump...


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

Wish I win!!

Sent from my SCH-i515 Toro


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Followed & retweeted 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Because twitter will only show you the last 10 retweeters, along with it only says 50+ retweets (I think we're at 65 now) here's how to get a full list of all the retweeters:

1. Go to this api page:

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/2032631097318522882. Press Ctrl+F and search for <screen_name>


----------



## zombiebot (Sep 12, 2011)

done


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Who can't wait to win their case?


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

jellybellys said:


> Who can't wait to win their case?


MEEEEE!!!!!!!
Just retweeted and followed! Hope I win!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

If anyone wants double the chance of winning, here's a little secret on how to! (I'm not telling the loosers over at XDA this one)
https://twitter.com/#!/jellybean1337/status/204708183795703808


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Done!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## KayC94 (May 8, 2012)

Retweeted). I hope i get a cruzerlite


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

KayC94 said:


> Retweeted). I hope i get a cruzerlite


The way I'm going to determine who gets what is as follows. If you win 1st or 2nd, you are guaranteed a cruzerlite case to choose from.
1. Determine the first winner, let them choose what case they want of all 3 of them.
2. Determine the second winner. They get to choose from the remaining 2 cases.
3. Determine the last winner. They get the remaining case that hasn't been chosen yet.


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

I hope I win!


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

5 more days


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

4 moar days


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Gimme gimme gimme! J/K. Cool contest you're running.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

3 days... betcha some of you can't wait!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ballisticn8 (Jun 16, 2011)

Cool idea, followed and retweeted.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok... it's just today, tomorrow, then the giveaway! Still time to enter if you have not!


----------



## mistermojorizin (Jan 3, 2012)

i'm in, thanks for the give away


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Tommorrow is the day I give away all those cases! Still time to enter!


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah for today!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

About to choose the first winner of a case! log on to twitter folks!


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Looks like @moarprotein won the first case. There's still time to win the second or third if you retweet/follow now!


----------

